# Signature picture Upload problem.



## Vengeance (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, new here,
Trying to upload a photo to be used as a signature but each time I hit upload it says that its "Invalid file" 
The picture is small enough 300x173 11kb but it wont let me upload it for some reason. 
Its a jpg file that I saved to my computer.
Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like ya fixed it.


----------

